# Happy Canada Day!



## Dori (Jul 1, 2011)

Wishing all of our Canadian friends a Happy Canada Day!  Enjoy the beautiful weather.

Dori


----------



## Elli (Jul 1, 2011)

I watched the beginning of the Canada Day celebration in Ottawa, and I am recording the rest.


----------



## eal (Jul 1, 2011)

Happy Canada Day everyone!


----------

